# Omega Cal 1342 Pw



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

My strange interest in electronic Pocket watches continues to grow, i suspect i should be posting this in the specific forum, but as i primarily collect electronic/quartz wristwatches i have decided to stick it here....

Doubt i will ever use it, but its a nice little piece ( and i do mean little ) in its original box and with the sales tag as well, this cost $395 in circa 1980.




























Will sit nicely with my SS megasonic one and the " other " version thats on its way









Now where did i put my GP Albert???

Keith


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks in wonderful condition Keith!

When you say 'little' do you mean 'watch sized'?


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

You and your PW's Keith







! Beautiful example though and in pristine condition by the looks of it.

I can imagine you as the country squire with one of these tucked into you waistcoat  .

Cheers,

Gary


----------

